# Melbourne, KY black Male



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Melbourne, KY | 34673  
*34673
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Melbourne, KY *

Large • Adult • Male 

    

*More about 34673*

Pet ID: 34673 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary color: Black • Coat length: Short 
*34673's Contact Info*

*Campbell County Animal Shelter*, Melbourne, KY 

859-635-2819
Email Campbell County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Campbell County Animal Shelter


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

oh my, she has the same expression as your kid does in your pic, uncanny.
sorry for so many in danger posts, it's unreal, raining german shepherds and it justs horrible to see so many people dumping their dogs.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

deblewellen said:


> oh my, she has the same expression as your kid does in your pic, uncanny.
> sorry for so many in danger posts, it's unreal, raining german shepherds and it justs horrible to see so many people dumping their dogs.


I know that's so uncanny the same expressions. He certainly loves to smile like my girl...

Bump again for this handsome guy!!! Just look at him smiling...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump for this guy.


----------

